# UK-RV You Dont Have a PM But Read It On Here!!!!!!



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Paul 

Been following your USA quest with interest on the other forum. Im so glad i didn't buy my RV from Lazydays, even though it was shipped to the UK immediately after purchasing there have been a few issues with lost paperwork etc to get it registered over here. We got ours from Independence RV who have always been and continue to be fantastic with their aftersales service. 

When we bought ours there were a few things that we wanted doing and we also wanted it fully servicing and inspecting prior to shipping. We were only in USA for a long weekend so left everything to be done on trust and to be honest didn't expect any of it done when it landed in UK. Need not have worried, everything we asked for was done exactly as we asked and they did a fantastic job fitting the electric jacks. 

You asked me to give you details of the electrician we used to convert our to UK spec. Once you get it back home PM me and I will help you get it sorted it you like. You will need to bring it Blackpool and leave it for a couple of days but there is plenty of room in the unit where i keep mine so it will be safe and secure and the work can be done there if you wish. 

When are you returning home and who are you using to ship it for you?? 

All the best with the rest of your USA adventure 

Darren


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Darren

UK-RV isn't subscribed so can't pick up PMs :wink: 

PS how do you send a PM without a button......spooky!!

Cheers
Linda


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Linda

I sent a PM by clicking on his name at the top of the RV forum page then clicking on the PM button.

Anyway Ill just post the PM on here then he can read it!!!

Dazzer


----------

